# Ac Fix Project(link To Old Posting)



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

I posted this last year in the modifications part of this forum. Now it's buried way back there. This is a link to it. It will help ALOT of folks who are in need here. I hope this info helpsCLICK HERE!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good info for al the AC users out there. action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

DGD,

Thanks for bringing that thread back to the front! You know, I really like the idea of a second smaller A/C unit that can run off a 15A circuit. There are a lot of - in fact most - days around here that a smaller unit would be more than sufficient. And to add the flexibility of Small / Large / Small+Large A/C operation could be very handy.









Could I inquire as to the approximate cost of the Coleman?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

Can't remember exactly...I got it from PPL motorhomes parts in Houston Tx. I'm thinking everything, main unit , lower unit + shipping was $540ish. Note: coleman makes only polar cub in this lower btu rateing....Some advertize 7700 btu...some 8300 & some9200...it's the same unit...yea kinda crazy, but all 3 rateings refer to the same unit!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dark Green Dmax said:


> Note: coleman makes only polar cub in this lower btu rateing....Some advertize 7700 btu...some 8300 & some9200...it's the same unit...yea kinda crazy, but all 3 rateings refer to the same unit!


Ahh, the wonders of a creative marketing department!
Gotta love 'em!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

